# Late Season



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Is anyone else still out hunting? This season has been crazy. Not seeing much for about the last week or two but were still trying. What is everyone else seeing?


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I plan on getting out this week to fill a management tag/freezer. They are talking snow tonight so the morning might be good.  Was out a few times a week ago and did not see anything.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Nodak Hunter said:


> Is anyone else still out hunting? This season has been crazy. Not seeing much for about the last week or two but were still trying. What is everyone else seeing?


--Action is really slow, bucks seem to be moving really late again, does hear anything at all & their spooked. It's going to be tough, still got some time left but it's not going to be easy--


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I was out Saturday evening along the Red. There is lots of sign (fresh tracks) but no deer. Looks like at least one of them is a big buck that survived firearms...the track was about 5-6" long. I wanted to go out this morning (Sunday) but I don't have the equipment to survive -5 with 15-20 mph wind.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Deer have been moving like crazy since the snow hit! Seeing lots of deer of all age classes and sexes. Just a matter of seeing one of the ones on the "list" now.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

late season is prime time to make drives :thumb:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Same ol for me... They're all up in the hills. I'm really debating going out today, but holy cow its cold out... Gonna check the weather and decide.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Was actually out muzzle loading this weekend and didn't see a whole lot. In past yrs with similar temps 30+ deer would be hitting our food plot but now with a 200 acre corn field connected to it it doesn't command a whole lot of attention. Contemplating heading out west to try and stalk some mulies again....


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Now is prime time to be keying in on food sources. Locate travel routes from bedding areas to fields or woody browse areas. Set up an ambush and wack a good one! Just be sure your not seen or heard, which can be tough with a crusty snow. The wind is your friend! Good luck guys!

Wish I was still hunting, but filled my tag the week before gun season!


----------



## Pro V1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I was out Fri, Sat & Monday and have been seeing lots of deer since the snow and cold weather. buddy of mine shot #4 on my top 5 list. Gonna try to get out this weekend with nice temps coming.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Deer are moving big time right now in my area. This is my favorite time of the year to bowhunt whitetails. I'm hunting a wildlife management area of about 1000 acres and I'm seeing lots of deer and no hunters.


----------

